# libperl: undefined symbols  (was:irssi went amok )  [FIXED]

## ikaro

hi,

today i was installing Yoper2 on my vmware when sundently the whole box froze.

after a hard reboot, irssi couldnt start anymore, and the various atempts to emerge it, or compiling manually failed with the same error.

All of this is suprising, because I havent experienced any frezes or things just stop working out of the blue..

maybe someone has some idea what is b0rken.

```

../irc/libirc.a ../irc/core/libirc_core.a ../irc/dcc/libirc_dcc.a ../irc/flood/libirc_flood.a ../irc/notifylist/libirc_notifylist.a ../core/libcore.a ../lib-config/libirssi_config.a ../lib-popt/libpopt.a ../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a ../perl/.libs/libfe_perl_static.a -L/usr/local/lib /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux-thread-multi/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a -L/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux-thread-multi/CORE -lperl -lpthread -lnsl -lm -lcrypt -lutil /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lssl -lcrypto -ldl -lncurses

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1a): In function `xs_init':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x117): In function `perl_scripts_init':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1ff): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x211): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x222): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x240): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x252): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x260): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x282): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x294): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2a2): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2b4): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_ix_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2c4): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2d6): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_ptr_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2e7): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2f9): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x30f): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x321): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_ptr_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x32f): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x341): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_base_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x359): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x36b): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x3a8): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x3ee): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x41f): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x431): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x460): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x496): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x4c4): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x4d6): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x4ea): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x527): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x539): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x551): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x563): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x593): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x5a5): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Isv_undef_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x5d1): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x5ef): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x601): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_ptr_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x60f): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x621): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_base_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x639): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x64b): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x70a): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x73b): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x74d): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x7d1): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x809): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x837): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x84f): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x863): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x89a): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x8ac): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x8c4): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x8d6): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x902): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x914): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Isv_undef_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x93e): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x950): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x961): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x973): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_ix_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x981): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x993): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x9a9): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x9d8): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x9ea): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xa09): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xa1b): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xa55): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xa67): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xa86): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xa98): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tna_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xaa6): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xab8): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xad4): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xae6): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xb4c): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xb6f): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xb81): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xba0): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xbb2): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xbd9): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xc12): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xc4b): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xc5d): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tna_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xc6b): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xc7d): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xc90): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xcc8): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xcda): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xcf5): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xd07): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xd41): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xd53): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ierrgv_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xd66): In function `perl_script_eval':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xdb7): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xdc9): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xdda): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xdf8): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe0a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe18): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe3a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe4c): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe5a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe6c): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_ix_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe7c): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe8e): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_ptr_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xe9f): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xeb1): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xec7): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xed9): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_ptr_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xee7): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xef9): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_base_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xf11): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xf23): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xf4d): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xf8a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xfb8): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xfca): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0xfd8): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1008): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x101a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1028): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x103a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1048): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x105a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_ix_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1068): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x107a): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1090): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1144): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1162): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1174): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tmarkstack_ptr_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1182): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1194): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_base_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x11ac): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x11be): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_max_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x124e): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1287): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x12b5): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x12c7): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x12d5): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1305): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1317): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1325): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1337): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1345): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1357): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_ix_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1365): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1377): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ttmps_floor_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x138d): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1448): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x14b7): In function `perl_script_unload':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x154f): In function `perl_scripts_deinit':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x15df): In function `perl_scripts_deinit':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1fb8): more undefined references to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr' follow

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1fca): In function `perl_scripts_autorun':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ireentrant_buffer_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1fd8): In function `perl_scripts_autorun':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x1ff0): In function `perl_scripts_autorun':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ireentrant_buffer_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x201f): In function `perl_scripts_autorun':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Gthr_key_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-core.o)(.text+0x2031): In function `perl_scripts_autorun':

: undefined reference to `Perl_Ireentrant_buffer_ptr'

../perl/.libs/libperl_core_static.a(perl-common.o)(.text+0x7a7): In function `irssi_ref_object':

: undefined reference to `Perl_croak_nocontext'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [irssi] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/irssi-0.8.10_rc5/work/irssi-0.8.10-rc5/src/fe-text'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/irssi-0.8.10_rc5/work/irssi-0.8.10-rc5/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/irssi-0.8.10_rc5/work/irssi-0.8.10-rc5'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-irc/irssi-0.8.10_rc5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

thanks, i cant live without my irssi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ikaro

i might add :

libperl: 5.8.5

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

----------

## ikaro

re-emerge libperl with ithreads fixed it.

----------

